# Dusting Springtails



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has really tried to dust springtails? 

I found a thread but it really turned into a discussion on gutloading and nobody really said anything about actually dusting them.

So has anyone tried it? I think I could just take a mushroom from the culture and shake it off into a cup with the supplements.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Personaly I never have. Really just never felt I needed to.
But hey, that`s just me.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I heard that it is useless due to the surface area of a springtail. There is a relationship between calcium and phosphorus. Too much phosphorus will block calcium absorption. There is too much phosphorus in a springtail to the tiny amount of calcium that could possibly stick to it, to make any difference. I'm afraid I can't remember the thread I saw that in. Maybe a search with the words *calcium phosphorus*...
Doug


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I've done it since I started keeping them on coconut chunks. I put a handful of husk in a cheap plastic strainer and shake them out into a container, then just dust them like flies. I do try to use a lighter coating though. Not sure if they can be dusted to death.

When I kept them on charcoal, too much water got into the dust and it formed concrete and annoyed me.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris, wouldn`t/shouldn`t dusting regular feeders be enough?
I`d probably make a complete mess dusting my springs.

John


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I brought this up in a similar thread with no responses. To my understanding springtails need a moist environment to survive correct? Dusting them pretty much condemns them to death right? (I may be wrong) Has anyone ever considered a liquid vitamin product similar to what would be used in the aquarium trade? I am not sure what if any would be comparable to say ICB but may be worth looking into if enriching your springtails is on your agenda.

Hmm...looking into most the brands I used in the past you would be introducing crude proteins, fats and amino acids.... I guess that might not work.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a couple species that need springtails for at least a month, so I dust them. They seem to do okay with a little dust on them. I don't dust for other frogs when I'm seeding tanks.


----------

